

Have fun - Fry your brain - funkydata
http://www.foc.us/
I love the part that says: "Applying an electric charge to your brain should be considered extremely risky".
======
goo
I wish the marketing text under "Want to be the best" wasn't obscured by /
obscuring the product photo -- it's very off-putting, and I'm not even a
design nut.

~~~
funkydata
I wonder if the product does exist or if the website is just a placeholder
plugged to a google analytics account to check if there is any traction.
However I think they are for real since the domain name must have cost a lot.

~~~
mjoxley
Hello, I'm Michael the founder of foc.us

Domain cost $6k, prototypes exist and yes, site was launched to gauge traction
so as to help estimate first production run.

Apologies for the layout issues. Its a responsive design and I haven't quite
got the hang of how to make it look right in all resolutions!

Thanks for posting on hn. Please tell me, do you think the general reaction
will be that it could fry your brain?

